# National EMS Memorial Bike Ride '08 [Threads Merged, Stickied]



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.muddyangels.org/

Is anyone planning on participating?

I am considering signing up and training for it as a way to get in shape... I know that if I train well, I can at least pull off one day of the ride and enjoy it.


----------



## spidermedic (Dec 28, 2007)

Jon,

Glad you're interested. My name is Doug and I'm the webmaster for the bike ride. The registrations are coming in at a good clip, but we'd love to see you, and a bunch of other forum members out there with us.

For those who don't ride, we can always use support personnel -- they are truly the unsung heroes of the ride.

The other thing to remember is that it's not a race, it's about raising awareness. Participants can ride as much or as little as they want. Some teams will plan on rotating people between riding and support, some folks only ride half of the day. Some only join us on one day of the ride. It's all good.  

The ride isn't a cakewalk, but it isn't impossible either. We're all out there supporting each other and strong riders actually enjoy helping out the less experienced ones.

One word of caution though. The bike ride will change you. You'll make great new friends, ride further than you ever thought possible and have tears in your eyes in Roanoke when the friends and family of the fallen thank you for remembering their loved ones.

Spread the word-- We'd love to have a huge number of people riding into Roanoke with us!

Cheers!
Doug


----------



## spidermedic (Jan 1, 2008)

*16 States Represented in the National EMS Memorial Bike Ride*

Hi All,

The 2008 National EMS Memorial Bike Ride is still open for registration. So far we have riders and support people from 16 different states signed up--We'd sure love to have them all represented!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 1, 2008)

Threads regarding the EMS Bike Ride have been merged and 'stickied' at the top of the EMS-Related News section.


----------



## spidermedic (Apr 30, 2008)

*17 Days*

Hey  everyone...

17 days until the National EMS Memorial Bike Ride. 

We've got well over 100 riders and even have a couple coming from Ireland. Good stuff!

It's not to late to register, whether it's as a rider or a wingman (support team)


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2008)

So... it is going on now.

I will be at a service with the riders later today. Is anyone else viewing the ride anywhere?


----------

